# Need some advice for a good meat for a quick smoke...



## smokinfam (Dec 26, 2011)

I've got my brother and his family coming over on Thursday and he is begging me to smoke something.  He's never had home smoked food before!  His family is sort of picky, but he said they all like pork tenderloin.  I believe it's typically cooked whole and then sliced once done.  Problem is, I have never smoked anything like this before.

I need to smoke a meat that won't take too long.  Probably in the range of 4-5 hours at most.  Could you all give me some adivce?

I fear that the tenderloin may dry out since it seems like a lean meat.


----------



## steve nellett (Dec 26, 2011)

Wrap it in bacon!!!
 


smokinfam said:


> I've got my brother and his family coming over on Thursday and he is begging me to smoke something.  He's never had home smoked food before!  His family is sort of picky, but he said they all like pork tenderloin.  I believe it's typically cooked whole and then sliced once done.  Problem is, I have never smoked anything like this before.
> 
> I need to smoke a meat that won't take too long.  Probably in the range of 4-5 hours at most.  Could you all give me some adivce?
> 
> I fear that the tenderloin may dry out since it seems like a lean meat.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 26, 2011)

RIBS


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

Brine the tender loin and wrap it in bacon


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey smokinfam, if you're not adverse to doing a chicken you could easily get that done in 5 hours.  I'd suggest brining a 5 pounder the night before (or 2 chickens depending on how many you're feeding).  Brine the chicken for an hour or 2 the night before and then remove from the brine and rinse with water and then leave it in the fridge uncovered on a drying rack over night.   Take it out the fridge the next day, season with your favorite seasonings and then just toss it in the smoker on a rack.  No aluminum pan or foil needed.  Hit it with smoke the first 3 hours and keep the smoker temp around 240-250 and you should be set.  The USDA now recommends an IT of 165 for chicken so you might not want to go higher than that...the old recommendation was 185 and it really takes the life out of poultry when you take them that high.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/is_it_done_yet/Brochure_Text/index.asp#SMIT

Other suggestions might be chicken halves.  You could also do some ABTs as a side and perhaps a pan of smoked pinto beans.

-Salt


----------



## smokinfam (Dec 26, 2011)

could you advise me on brine?  I have read the following:

1 cup of salt to one gallon of water

brine for a max of 12 hours for a pork tenderloin

does this sound right?

also, should I inject the tenderloin or apply a rub?

thanks.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 26, 2011)

I just did a pork tenderloin and it was excellent.   Inject the loin with something good.  I used apple juice, garlic powder. soy sauce.   Let sit in fridge over night.   Rub and smoke at 240 till it reaches 150  wrap and let go to 160

Slice very thin   Took about 5 hours  I can give a link to a thread where I did butts and chuckies at the same time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 26, 2011)

Are you making the small 2" thick, 8" long, 1 pound each Tenderloins...Or...The 4-6" thick, Round, 2 foot long Pork Loins that are cut in to chops? Big difference and often confused...JJ

The small Tenderloins will smoke in under 2 hours at 225*F, taken to 135-140*F. They are best cooked Medium and still Pink.

The thicker Pork Loins will take 30-45 minutes a pound at 225, smoke to an IT of 135-145*F then wrap and rest. The latter temp will yield a juicy product but no pink. This is for the old school crowd that will not eat pink pork...

Pork Brine

2-12oz.Cans Apple Juice Concentrate

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Molasses

1/4C Mustard

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Pickling Spice (optional)

1T Sage, rubbed

1Gal Water


----------



## venture (Dec 26, 2011)

A lot of folks like these:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2011)

You may consider butterflying the loin & stuffing it, then wrap it in bacon.


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks close to the brine I use. The diferences are; noted in red
 


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Pork Brine
> 
> 2-12Cans Apple Juice Concentrate none
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinfam (Dec 26, 2011)

I've never heard of stuffing it.  Could you give me some advice?  Use stovetop stuffing?  I assume I would slice the tenderloin horizontal along the length.  Lay both halves side by side.  Spread the stuffing over one side and then put the other half back on top.  Then wrap it in bacon.  Does that sound right?  I assume this would cook faster as well.

Also, how long should I brine it?  I don't want it to be too salty.

Thanks


----------



## smokinfam (Dec 26, 2011)

It is a tenderloin.  Your temp of 140 differs a bit from Alblanchers recommendation of 150 then wrap to 160.
 


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Are you making the small 2" thick, 8" long, 1 pound each Tenderloins...Or...The 4-6" thick, Round, 2 foot long Pork Loins that are cut in to chops? Big difference and often confused...JJ
> 
> The small Tenderloins will smoke in under 2 hours at 225*F, taken to 140*F.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2011)

If it's a tenderloin then it's too small to stuff.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 26, 2011)

Play it by ear, really not that important.  I didn't want any blood in mine and the final 160 put me there.  You can wrap at any temp, I just happened to check mine when it had gotten to 150 so I wrapped it then.  Remember when you wrap you stop the meat from picking up smoke.


----------



## smoking gun (Dec 27, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Are you making the small 2" thick, 8" long, 1 pound each Tenderloins...Or...The 4-6" thick, Round, 2 foot long Pork Loins that are cut in to chops? Big difference and often confused...JJ
> 
> The small Tenderloins will smoke in under 2 hours at 225*F, taken to 140*F.
> 
> ...




 Excellent advice from JimmyJ.

I smoked a packer brisket for family get together on Xmas eve and put two tenderloins on at the end of the smoke. I used a thin coat of honey and my rib rub then foiled them at 140 with a little AJ and took them to 150.  They were fork tender and juicy and the flavor was off the chart. It took right at 1:45 for the smaller one and about 2:00 for the larger one. (there's usually 2 in a package where I get them) On average, a whole pork loin takes around 4 hours but gives you a LOT more meat. Good luck!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 27, 2011)

I like my Pork Tenderloins still Pink so by pulling them at 140*F they carry over another 5-10* and are always perfect. Al likes his more well done, at 160*F they will still be juicy but will be gray with no pink. You don't want to go beyond 160*F or they will be jerky!...JJ


----------

